

Wow... 100% of HN links about the same topic - roadnottaken
http://i.imgur.com/LpSc3.png

======
Osiris
One can certainly understand why. It is a very big deal and has a big impact
on the technology world.

I did have the side thought of, "what a karma-fest".

------
johnsonman
It's an unfortunate event, but it's a bit ridiculous just how many links are
relating to this.

------
0ffw0rlder
And the Steve Jobs reality distortion field has come to an end.

------
dlikhten
I mentioned this earlier, nobody cared. Can we call for a Clojure post spree?
Pleeeeeeease? Haskel & Erlang are out and Clojure is in!

